# Diseño de una fuente de voltaje regulada de 12v



## jorgelbve (Ene 14, 2007)

Hola a todos.... Soy nuevo en el foro, esudio ingenieria en Telecomunicaciones... Apenas estoy empezando pero siempre me ha gustado la electronica... Se que hay mucha gente inteleigente en este foro y de seguro me pueden ayudar....
Estoy viendo semiconductores y me mandaron a diseñar una fuente, yo he hecho fuentes anteriormente, pero quisiera saber como hacer una que sorprenda al profesor, estaba pensando en que señalara el voltaje en un display... y no se si me pueden decir otras cosas y como hacerlo... Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 15, 2007)

Hola Jorge, en estas paginas ,tienes todo lo que necesitas, suerte un saludo 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/
http://www.electronica2000.com/fuentes/cargador5.htm


----------



## norikatzu (Ene 21, 2007)

amigo y por que mejor no te diseñas una fuente conmutada... con eso si le sorprenderias al profesor, ya que es compacto y liviano... y si gustas le agregas mas cosas...


----------

